# Colorful Colorfill



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Bored hands are dangerous, right?
So I decided to return to elementary school and do some coloring.

My wife's Bersa Thunder380.



















My Taurus PT111 G2.



















My Para Ordnance P14-45.



















Anybody else?


----------



## SYclops (Jan 3, 2015)

Looks awesome!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

You do the crayon or nail polish technique?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> You do the crayon or nail polish technique?


Prolly using up redundant White-Out.

Don't ask why i think so...


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

That would be funny.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Prolly using up redundant White-Out.
> 
> Don't ask why i think so...


Why do you think so?

It was nail polish, by the way.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

DirtyDog said:


> Why do you think so?
> 
> It was nail polish, by the way.


Coz that's what I used my left-over White-Out for. Not a pistol, but the same purpose. 

Didn't last long....


----------



## Dave_Sab (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## JonG (Jan 6, 2015)

I have seen videos of this being done with Testor's enamel (modeling) paint. Has anybody know if this method will work on a stainless steel slide? Does the stainless keep the paint from bonding?


----------



## Dave_Sab (Mar 31, 2015)

I did a search and found it has been done on stainless slides. How long it will last was not mentioned.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

I think there are too many variables to say (with any reasonable accuracy) how long it will last.
Start with how often the gun is holstered, for example, and go from there.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Going in 2 years on my CZ 75-BD Police... holds up to holstering, cleaning and wipe downs. Used the nail polish technique. 

I'll post a pic in a bit.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## pearsol (Dec 31, 2015)

I used testors silver model paint instead of white. Very easy to do. Hoppes gun solvent safely removes the excess with no harm to the finish.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pearsol said:


> I used testors silver model paint instead of white. Very easy to do. Hoppes gun solvent safely removes the excess with no harm to the finish.
> View attachment 1865
> View attachment 1866


Nice G2! Mines in stainless, so I guess I would have to go black.


----------



## pearsol (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks. yeah, black on stainless would look real nice.


----------

